# Rocks HardScape



## EraN_RozeN (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello everybody.
I am trying to start a new tank.
it's a 30 liter tank which will keep shrimps only.

I want your opinion on the rocks hardscape.
The rocks will be covered with java moss or x-moss accept for the big "standing" rock and will leave the foreground and the small path in the middle clear.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Eran,

Thanks for posting the pictures. It's exciting whenever you start a new aquarium, isn't it?

I find your rock placement unnatural at the moment. The center rock feels like it will fall on the shrimp and squash them.

From a macro perspective, I like your thinking of separating the rock placement into left and right and having one stone be the focal point slightly off center. However, the placement of the rock groupings is off. The details.

I always prefer (my personal taste, mind you) to follow sanzon iwagumi or roughly translated to be triangular placement of stones. See the ADA Beginner's Manual. The stones need to feel like they've always been there and that they are supporting each other. Sometimes the stones on opposing sides are pointing towards each other.

Here are some examples:



















And one from our friend Vincent:


----------



## DubSack (Mar 20, 2006)

Amazing!.. 

I was looking at the first picture and thinking, "wow, thats beautiful. If only there was a nice rica or glosso forground, and some plants to cover the back." 
Then BAM! I saw the next picture and was blown away. 

This is a pretty big statment, but I'm actualy going to say that its one of the nicest looking tanks I've ever seen...


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

The rest of the rocks are ok, the central rock is too angular; the rest are rounded in texture. Rocks should always be of same texture and material in a tank 

I've seen that tank by Vincent in person. It was darn nice with schooling fish. A pity it was in a rather tall tank..


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Did Vincent ever have a thriving groundcover in that tank?


----------



## EraN_RozeN (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for the comments and ideas.
I liked the concept of the rocks leaning one against each other and I tried to fix it in this new design and also added another, smaller, standing rock which points to the other direction.

I also changed the big standing rock in the middle and replaced it with another more textured rock.

Notice that besides the 4 rocks in the foreground, the 2 standing rocks and the small supporting rock, all the rocks in both sides will be covered with moss and will form 2 small hills.

I think that the left "hill rock" is too much higher and it will be replaced soon.

Please comment on this new hardscape.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Still looks to me like you have too any rocks in there. More slope would be nice. Have a look at Gohan's arrangement:


----------



## BigChuckP (Oct 8, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing, you have too many rocks in your tank. Also the two rocks on the right are pointing right which takes the viewers eye out of the tank, I'd have it so they are pointing to the base of your main rock.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Imho, the two flat areas here aren't desirable. The others may be right; you have too many rocks. Perhaps try taking out the two shaded ones and try again? 

Keep trying! A sucessful rock hardscape is very versatile... many plant themes can be used and it still looks good.


----------



## EraN_RozeN (Aug 15, 2005)

But as I said, accept for the 4 stones in the foreground and the 2 standing 

The rocks in the back are just the base for the java. The whole back area will be covered with the moss and the rocks will not be shown. So when you look and the hardscape try to switch the 2 rocks with 2 hills of java moss. therefor only 7 rocks will be shown.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't think the background will have enough "height" compared to the height of the tank. It is a very proportionally tall tank. Even the hardscape seems . . . too short I think.

Especially if the background is ferns and moss, there's going to be way too much open space above the aquascape.


----------



## DubSack (Mar 20, 2006)

ya, I dont like the last picture at all. Way to many rocks taking up way to much realistate. I dont like the rock placment either.


----------



## waterscapeaq (Nov 8, 2005)

*not to sure this site helps*

http://www.waterscapeaq.com/OurWaterscapes.htm


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

what is the link for? The tanks there all look unfinished or like collectoritis tanks.


----------



## waterscapeaq (Nov 8, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> what is the link for? The tanks there all look unfinished or like collectoritis tanks.


there some rock scaping done in it so thought it might help...anyway it's ok.
as for unfinsished what do you mean by that care to explain thanks


----------



## waterscapeaq (Nov 8, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> what is the link for? The tanks there all look unfinished or like collectoritis tanks.


woh i reall admire you great sketch!


----------

